# Palit GTX 780 Ti JetStream 3 GB



## W1zzard (Dec 5, 2013)

Palit's GeForce GTX 780 Ti Jetstream comes with company's triple-fan, triple-slot cooler, which provides impressive temperatures. The card is also overclocked out of the box, making it faster than the $1000 dual-GPU GTX 690 on average. Overclocking works great, too, thanks to the new GTX 780 Ti GPU.

*Show full review*


----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 10, 2013)

The cooling system is over the top on this one, that's for sure, but if one wants to overclock on air in hot climate - it's perfect


----------



## SmokingCrop (Dec 30, 2013)

How is this one only rated 9,2/10 while the Asus is rated at 9,4/10?

The Palit has 7% more overall performance than the stock.
it does 37 dB(A) under load at 65°C
overclocking performance is at +10,9%
max power consumption is 271W (avg: 229W)

The Asus has 6% more overall performance than the stock one.
it does 39 dB(A) under load at 80°C
overclocking performance is at 8,1%
max power consumption is 328W (avg: 230W)

That doesn't make any sense whatsoever..


----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 30, 2013)

SmokingCrop said:


> How is this one only rated 9,2/10 while the Asus is rated at 9,4/10?












Good question  my guess would be that Asus card has better components in power delivery circuitry. VRM temperatures should be better on Asus card. Palit card has bigger cooler and other differences are due to silicon lottery.


----------



## acupalypse (Apr 9, 2014)

perhaps it's the lack of backplate ;-)


----------

